
Dad Reflexes [video] - well_i_never
https://twitter.com/SteveStuWill/status/1140213022259998720
======
larrymcp
I couldn't understand the 3rd clip, with the dog. Was something going on that
was much more dangerous than I could tell?

~~~
duncan-donuts
Sound may have made the difference there. Idk what was going on there either,
but here is the full clip.

[https://youtu.be/71Htqd_Dz-M](https://youtu.be/71Htqd_Dz-M)

